# 2010 Raleigh RX 1.0



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

We just recieved some 2010 Raleigh RX 1.0 bikes yesterday.

Aluminum Frame, Easton EC70 Fork
FSA Headset
Rival Shifters (Carbon)
Rival Frt& Rear Derailluers
BB30 BB FSA Cranks
Tektro CR720 Brakes
Alex Wheels w/ Green Alloy Nips
Vittoria Cross EVO XG 700x32c Silver Tread tires

$1250.00

Solid Bike


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

not bad at all!


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, speaking of which ... I took some crappy iPhone photos of the print ad I saw for this the other day:










Full set here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157622053930158/


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

nice. just throw away the tires and you're ready to go.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

roseyscot said:


> nice. just throw away the tires and you're ready to go.


What's wrong with those tires? Almost identical tread pattern to the Grifos.


----------



## caseyls (Sep 18, 2007)

roseyscot said:


> nice. just throw away the tires and you're ready to go.


That seems like bad advice. He should at least put some other tire on.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

krisdrum said:


> What's wrong with those tires? Almost identical tread pattern to the Grifos.


yeah bit the grifos are not made with a super slick rubber so they actually supply good traction when cornering.

good tread pattern is not the only key factor to good grip in the corners. gotta have the right consistency/quality rubber.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

roseyscot said:


> yeah bit the grifos are not made with a super slick rubber so they actually supply good traction when cornering.
> 
> good tread pattern is not the only key factor to good grip in the corners. gotta have the right consistency/quality rubber.


Great. Wish I had known that before springing for a pair of these. Nuts!


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

caseyls said:


> That seems like bad advice. He should at least put some other tire on.


Oh snap! Casey FTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

krisdrum said:


> Great. Wish I had known that before springing for a pair of these. Nuts!


Don't stress. I have a friend who ran these last year with great success (wins + top placings). He ran both the tubies and clinchers. I had read they changed the compound, don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks like they down graded the fork..... too bad about that. But the Rival shifters are a nice addition. I think this is a much better deal than the Conquest Pro, which is much more expensive.


----------



## Bosun (Jan 9, 2002)

They downgraded the fork to an Al steerer, but otherwise this is very attractive. Kona JTS is 1400, This is a better build than most (all?) in this price range. I was looking at the Major One, but for an extra $150...

Any drawbacks? Anyone have 2010 geo specs to share?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Geez, that does seem like a helluva deal!
I've been shopping for cx bikes recently and haven't run across anything near that nice. Any info on weight?


----------



## s3pt1k (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone got specs on geometry? Has it changed from last year?


----------



## Bosun (Jan 9, 2002)

How do you think the 59 will work for a tall guy? I'm 6'2", long legs...


----------



## carlhulit (Nov 5, 2005)

geometry didnt change since last year so check it out on their site http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/road/rx-10/?page=geometry. Its a sweet bike for the cash, my lbs had one in stock, the tires are a little narrow and old ones were greasy so id swap those for some muds. 
Bosun it might work depending on how long you like your tt, you also might need to flip the step up for less drop, ride it and if it fits go for it


----------

